# France & Spain Trip:- Bank Cards



## 88967 (May 11, 2005)

Hi all you clever people!

All packed up and ready to travel..(Well almost)

Just a question regarding payment for goods in Supermarkets.

Can one get cash back from bank cards when one purchases in supermarkets ?

I am sure that the facilities will be the same as home.

If I do not reach you all again. 
Here's wishing you seasons greetings and all you wish for yourselves.


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Not sure about getting cashback. You will probably need to show your passport when making purchases and it is a good idea to contact your card issuer and advise them of which countries you are visiting and what dates you will be away.


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Also, we use the Caravan Club Visa card as they do not charge commission for usage in Europe. A lot of other cards do (about 1 to 1 and 1/2%) so be careful your shopping could get expensive!

Also the Caravan Club Visa card gives free site night vouchers so you can stay on sites in the UK for free.


----------



## 88838 (May 9, 2005)

we generally use credit cards [tesco visa] in supermarkets and debit cards in the hole in the wall for cash [nationwide visa] - rarely asked for passport to verify identity but it happens.

8)


----------



## musicbus (May 1, 2005)

No probs using your bankcards not certain about cash back - dont forget the pin number system is different in France ( doesnt work) and most garages are closed on sundays

seasons greetings to you too!

cheers

barry


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

musicbus said:


> No probs using your bankcards not certain about cash back - dont forget the pin number system is different in France ( doesnt work) and most garages are closed on sundays
> 
> seasons greetings to you too!
> 
> ...


We have found that our CC card does work with 'chip & pin' in Carrefour.


----------



## 88838 (May 9, 2005)

It depends on their chip n pin equipment - some work some don't. but I wouldn't risk losing them in the fuel station machines - so make sure that you have plenty of fuel before Saturday afternoon - or else  



8)


----------



## 88967 (May 11, 2005)

*France & Spain Trip :- Bank Cards*

Thanks Guy & Galls,
See I knew you would have the answers and you are all so clever and helpful.

Will try CC Card upon my return.

One last question:-Although think I seen something before(somewheres)

Q ?? First night stopover in Calais (Eurotunnel) any problems :- Sangate and all that !!

Once again Many thanks

Regards Graham & Judith W


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

*Re: France & Spain Trip :- Bank Cards*

Hi Judith and Graham!



GraNJud said:


> TQ ?? First night stopover in Calais (Eurotunnel) any problems :- Sangate and all that !!


Check the Campsites & WildSpots database for "Cap Blanc-Nez". You will find at least two entries (one from me and one from Peejay). It's close to the "hole in the ground" in Sangatte, has a spectacular view and there are always some fellow motorhomers overnighting up there.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

Hi

Just a thought that may help full/long term'ers. When looking for a house here in Southern Spain it was clear we were going to be around some time, just looking. I opened an account with Sol Bank using UK details. It was instant and we had CC's in around a week. Got very good exchange rate, access to cash all over spain (Poss France?). Accont details available over the counter in any branch and transferes from UK took no time. ALL our banking problems in the last year or so have been with UK banks and CC co's. In fact I have now shut them ALL down.......not worth the hassle. example. someone hacked my UK CC details and used over internet. Bank just locked my account untill "they" had sorted it (4 weeks). Nice one if I didn't have Spainish account. I know this is all about living here but if you are HMing more than a month or so......................

Also. 24hour fuel no prob in Spain. most shops shut sundays and they have holidays all over the place. Alaways asked to show i.d. even locals unless "known". have not come accross "chip n pin" yet.

Not only that, you don't need half the cash you need just to survive in the UK. Turn off the lights and get on down here!!!!!


----------

